# Shogun 1500...just got it



## HARPO (Aug 8, 2019)

Well, it appears that I'm now finding only Shogun bikes! For a while it was Fuji. Crazy!

This is the first 1500 model I've ever had, and the photos are as purchased. Guy I bought it from cleaned it up to what you see, as he said it was hanging in a friends garage for years. It appears to have seen little use and the tires look pretty fresh. Rides very nicely...but just a bit short for me to hang onto anyway. 

Most of the bikes I've bought lately have been passed on. I can't keep them all, but I do enjoy "playing" with them for a while. I'd be broke, even if I had the space, to keep them all that I've bought. It's a fun hobby, and I make some money and I'm able to just keep the train rolling along. This is how I enjoy my retirement.

Oh, and I paid $100 for this one...


----------



## flyingtaco (Aug 8, 2019)

All the fuji's you found , have you any parts for sale?


----------



## HARPO (Aug 8, 2019)

flyingtaco said:


> All the fuji's you found , have you any parts for sale?




Sorry, all the parts remained with the bikes as they were all in very good condition.


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 8, 2019)

Good looking bike Harpo.


----------



## juvela (Aug 8, 2019)

-----

The Sakae Ringyo twist spider chainset screams MCMLXXXIII.

Sales rep from the the Shogun distributor is on his way to your door as we speak...

Lettuce know what date codes ye discovereth HARPO.

-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice touring bike! They are "few and far between" out there. 1983 sounds pretty close. Brake lever hoods look good. It is in nice shape. If you sell it, that "old school" Jim Blackburn rack is worth holding onto. Those KKT pedals look pretty tempting, too!  BTW, your threads are the best!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 9, 2019)

CavemanJoe said:


> Nice touring bike! They are "few and far between" out there. 1983 sounds pretty close. Brake lever hoods look good. It is in nice shape. If you sell it, that "old school" Jim Blackburn rack is worth holding onto. Those KKT pedals look pretty tempting, too!  BTW, your threads are the best!




I'm going to let it go at some point because it's just a bit to small (and I can't keep all of them, !@#$%^&*). And, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 9, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The Sakae Ringyo twist spider chainset screams MCMLXXXIII.
> 
> ...




Shogun Rep left and said he now knows where all his old bikes went...


----------

